# Hauser 707 SF Rollerball issues



## Rojo22 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have recently added the Baron kit to my sales portfolio, and have had several of the rollerball cartridges not work at all, or not work very well.  I purchased these in the group buy this year, and have only had them for a short time.

Is there a trick to getting these to write well?  I have two that I use as demos, and they wrote well right out of the bag, but two I have given as gifts have been horrible, and the one I just presented to my boss came back this morning because it wouldnt write.  

Any ideas?  Do you replace them with something else? I am going to ask the folks who sold the kit later on, but I just wanted to see if there was some help/experience out there first before asking the seller.  As always thanks for the information.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 25, 2007)

Sometimes it seems the refills are just BAD.  Could be that being shipped from Germany to Taiwan, then to USA just doesn't enhance their performance.  Made a group of pens (Jr. Statesmen and Jr. Gents) for England the other day, 4 of the rollerballs leaked all over the pens (fortunately I "showed them off" to a friend who caught the problem, so I removed the refills (and cleaned the pens) before shipping off.

Periodically, I get crappy refills with the pens - I've always considered it a "occupational hazard".  Now, with the kits being so expensive, I should probably learn to complain.  

FWIW


----------



## arioux (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi,

This is just a personnal opinion but i begin to think that i should just trow away what ever comes with the kit a get new refils in.  We don't have any idea of how the kits were handled and in what condition the kits where stored.  If they where stored in a non heating container, in the freezing cold of a dock for several days or weeks, wich i suspect, no wonder why we have so many problems with some batches and none with others.

Just my .02 canadian cents, getting closer to the us$ [}]

Alfred


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 25, 2007)

Thats a common problem with the Hauser refills. They seem not last too long. I use them in the pens as the first refill, but always give a Schmidt refill for free with it. There was a group buy some time back and one could get them real cheap. I have contacted the person who run that buy, but he can not do this anymore, he said he needed to buy 2000 refills at a time.
However, there are other options. Some use the Pilot refills, I add also the Uniball refill to my list. The latter is supposedly the only one that is check-safe (whatever this means). I have tested both of these refills (approx 42 for a two-pack at Staples or else), but I must say they both tend to smear sometimes (I believe it depends on the paper, though). If you want to get them, take a sample refill to the store, they have a nice selection of refills.

The Schmidt, however, is still my favourite and it comes in two versions, the plastic (like the ones that come with Gents Jr) or the metal version that comes with the higher end kits of CSUSA. Both can be had at ant store/website etc that deals with pens and their refills.

I have bought here as well:
http://www.theinkflow.com/schmidt_cat.htm

BTW, giving away a free refill with sale of a $100 pen goes a long way - most of my customers are very appreciative of this .


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 25, 2007)

If I ever sell a $100 rollerball, I'll keep that in mind Rudy!!!!!

(Some guys are good, I ain't one of em!)[][][][]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 25, 2007)

First, look to see if the point has a protective covering. If it does, remove with your fingernail. As for brands, I believe the Schmidt is far and away the superior refill.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the experience and information, I knew everyone would be able to offer me some insight. 

I have not seen a protective wax or other material on these cartridges, but I will look again. 

I will try and see what I can do for the metal refills if they fit the same as the plastic ones, and see what that costs per pen.  I prefer the Hauser refills myself, and would like to offer them if possible.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 25, 2007)

Two quotes from Ed4Copies:

I should probably learn to complain

Just who do you think you are kidding/!?!?!?!?!?

(Some guys are good, I ain't one of em!)

Ahh, truth from the Mouth of Wisconsin!! 

[}][][][}][][]


----------

